
A Practical Introduction to TXL – Source code transforms (2001) [pdf] - vmorgulis
http://www.txl.ca/docs/TXLintro.pdf
======
vmorgulis
There is a well-explained overview of TXL and other parsing and transforms
techniques in the thesis of the Ragel author:

[http://www.colm.net/files/colm/thurston-
phdthesis.pdf](http://www.colm.net/files/colm/thurston-phdthesis.pdf)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10841002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10841002)

~~~
nickpsecurity
And now I've saved that one. Appreciate it. :)

